# ik ben er bang voor om te vragen



## Nosphee

Hallo,

Ik twijfel er altijd aan of de voorzetsel absoluut in de eerste deel van de zin moet staan of mag weggelaten worden en of ik "om" in de tweede deel moet gebruiken of niet.

In de regel zou het moeten zijn : ik ben er bang voor om te vragen" . Dat denk ik, in ieder geval !
Maar :
Is "ik ben er bang voor te vragen" korrekt ?
Zouden "ik ben bang om te vragen"
en "ik ben bang te vragen" korrekt zijn?

Ik heb het zo geleerd dat de voorzetsel nooit mag weggelaten worden maar ik heb de indruk dat het niet altijd het geval is. Ik kom toch uitdrukkingen tegen waar de voorzetsel "verdwenen" is.
Is het de invloed van het Frans of zijn er regels die dat toelaten ?

Ik denk te hebben gelezen dat "om...te" (ipv "te") altijd na een uitdrukking met een adjectief moet gebruikt worden, zoals voorbeeld bovenaan. Is het altijd het geval  of zijn er uitzonderingen ?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben *er *bang *voor om te* vragen wat er scheelt. 
Ik ben *er* bang *voor te* vragen wat er scheelt. (  ) => Deze zin zou ik niet zeggen, maar volgens mij is het wel gewoon juist Nederlands. Ik denk dat "om" en "ervoor" best bij elkaar horen?

Ik ben bang *om te *vragen wat er scheelt. 
Ik ben bang *te* vragen wat er scheelt. 

De andere drie zinnen klinken goed.


Nosphee said:


> Ik denk te hebben gelezen dat "om...te" (ipv "te") altijd na een uitdrukking met een adjectief moet gebruikt worden, zoals voorbeeld bovenaan. Is het altijd het geval  of zijn er uitzonderingen ?


Ik denk dat dit altijd klopt. Heb je een tegenvoorbeeld in gedachten?


----------



## Nosphee

Bedankt.

Nee, niet precies. Dat is gewoon dat het in strijd is met de regels die ik heb geleerd !
"ik ben zeker dat je me begrijpt" zou normaliter niet juist mogen zijn want de uitdrukking is "zeker zijn VAN". Maar blijkbaar is de regel dan soepeler dan wat ik denk ?
 Maar ik heb de indruk dat het bij sommige uitdrukkingen wel welkom is als we de voorzetsel niet weglaten. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat.... zou er één zijn bv.
Ik ben dus een beetje verloren ......


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben zeker dat je me begrijpt. 
Ik ben *er* zeker *van* dat je me begrijpt. 

Ik ben *ervan* zeker dat je me begrijpt.  (ervan moet los)
Ik ben zeker *van* dat je me begrijpt. 
Ik ben *er* zeker dat je me begrijpt. 

Ik ben overtuigd dat je me begrijpt. 
Ik ben *er* overtuigd *van* dat je me begrijpt. 
Ik ben *ervan* overtuigd dat je me begrijpt.  (ervan mag nu wel aaneen, geen idee waarom  )

Ik ben *er* overtuigd dat je me begrijpt. 
Ik ben overtuigd *van* dat je me begrijpt. 

Misschien dat andere leden een regel kunnen voorschrijven.


----------



## Nosphee

ik denk eraan om met vakantie te vertrekken OF ik denk om met vakantie te vertrekken ?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk met vakantie te vertrekken. 
Ik denk *eraan *met vakantie te vertrekken. 
Ik denk *eraan om* met vakantie te vertrekken.  

Ik denk *om* met vakantie te vertrekken.  (Zoals in post 2: "om" en "eraan" horen echt bij elkaar)


----------



## Red Arrow

Deze drie regels kunnen misschien helpen:
1. Zet bij "om" altijd eraan/ervan/ervoor...
2. Bij "er" + adjectief hoort een voorzetsel.
3. Bij een adjectief + voorzetsel hoort "er".

Deze drie regels verklaren alle voorbeelden in deze thread.


----------



## ThomasK

ik zou uitwijken naar "Ik *aarzel *om het te vragen".  Maar dat terzijde! ;-) 

Mijn idee zou zijn: ga voor _*chunks *_(zie nr. 2 hieronder)...


Nosphee said:


> Dat is gewoon dat het in strijd is met de regels die ik heb geleerd! "ik ben zeker dat je me begrijpt" zou normaliter niet juist mogen zijn want de uitdrukking is "zeker zijn VAN". Maar blijkbaar is de regel dan soepeler dan wat ik denk?
> Maar ik heb de indruk dat het bij sommige uitdrukkingen wel welkom is als we de voorzetsel niet weglaten. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat.... zou er één zijn bv. Ik ben dus een beetje verloren ......


Zullen we eerst even over jou als persoon spreken, Nosphée? Grapje! --- Ik bedoel...
0. Ik vind het *mooi hoe je schrijft dat het "normaliter niet juist zou mogen zijn"*. Ik heb dat nog nooit zo gelezen, denk ik, maar ik begrijp wel. Alleen: je worstelt met een vooronderstellingen, zou ik zeggen, namelijk dat regels absoluut gelden of dat je voor alles heldere regels kunt vinden... Ik hou bv. zelf niet danig van regels. Ik ben vooral linguïst, geen grammaticus, geen prescriptivist. Ik zou kunnen zeggen: ik vind die _boxes _(regels) belangrijk, maar ik spring graag ook wat _out of the box, _of ben geregeld gefascineerd door afwijkingen_. R_egels vind ik ook belangrijk, maar op een bepaald ogenblik is het bijna onmogelijk om nog regels nog te formuleren als je die ook wil toepassen. _(De tolerantiedrempel is bij de ene hoger dan bij de andere.)_ *Beter leren, of liever leren, met *_*chunks *_(brokken, stukken zin die vaak voorkomen). Het fenomeen waarnaar je verwijst is niet danig courant, of ten minste: het komt bij een relatief beperkt aantal verba of uitdrukkingen voor.

1. Vooraf: ik volg Red Arrow bijna helemaal, maar niet bij "Ik denk om" (Ik ben van plan, ik overweeg, ik heb plannen om ...) Vermoedelijk is dat in beweging. Idem met ik ben zeker/overtuigd: tien jaar geleden had ik dat, denk ik, al niet evident. gevonden. Maar oké...

2. Voorbeelden van chunks: 
        ik ben zeker/ *er *zeker *van *dat
        ik ben *ervan *overtuigd/ ik ben overtuigd
        ik hoop (ik hoop erop)
        ik vertrouw erop (ik vertrouw?) > ik geloof (erin), ik heb *er *vertrouwen *in*
        ik reken erop (ik reken)
        ik droom ervan
Ik heb nu geen zin om nog veel te zoeken, vraag me ook af of er zoveel van de werkwoorden zijn met die combinaztie  V + PREP + om... 

3. O ja, het lijkt mij dat de tendens is dat het aantal "loze" voorzetselobjecten (_er _+ PREP) kleiner wordt. Het is minder complex...


----------



## Nosphee

Het is minder complex, maar de regels zijn in de boeken enz nog niet aangepast...

U lacht met mij   maar dat is moeilijk als er zoveel uitzonderingen zijn die "uit de lucht vallen" , die nergens staan.

En ja, ik besef wel dat u vindt dat ik "het haar in 4 knipt" zoals we het in het Frans zeggen, maar als lerares is het belangrijk dat ik de studenten help door zo duidelijk mogelijk te zijn als ik een regel uitleg. 
Het onderwerp is al heel moeilijk op zichzelf voor Franstaligen. Maar bovenop zijn er een heleboel "chunks" zoals u zegt. Hoe de tijd vinden om ze allemaal te leren ? Met het gebruik of niet van de voorzetsels is er een zekere soepelheid in het Nederlands die echt niet helpt om die aan te leren want alles kan maar niet alles mag :-( Uw vb met "ik reken erop "(ipv "ik reken" dat verboden is) spreekt voor zich.

Ik kan ze uiteraard wel hanteren en mij aanpassen,  dat is de vraag niet. De vraag is : hoe kan ik het doen zodat mijn studenten die er niet veel tijd aan kunnen besteden, het ook goed hanteren?

Te weinig uitleggen dient tot niets, vind ik,  want daarmee kunnen de studenten echt niet in het NL evolueren, en te veel uitleggen is moeilijk want dan moet u steeds zeggen dat het een uitzondering is. U hebt, zoals in alle talen,  een heleboel werkwoorden met voorzetsels  en ik heb nog niet gesproken over aller aspecten ervan (zoals de woordvolgorde in de zin !). Het thema van een andere post ? 

Hoe meer vragen ik zal stellen hoe meer ik zal beseffen denk ik dat de andere leraren er goed aan doen om zo weinig mogelijk uit te leggen als de studenten geen linguïst willen worden, en ik vind het heel jammer want zo blijven ze het niets snappen van het NL....

PS. is er iets fout aan mijn zin ? : k vind het *mooi hoe je schrijft dat het "normaliter niet juist zou mogen zijn"*. Ik heb dat nog nooit zo gelezen, denk ik, maar ik begrijp wel.


----------



## ThomasK

*Wacht even, beste collega: ik lach niet met jou!!*! Je bent geen muggenzifter! _(Ik heb jou geplaagd, even, dat wel, maar als ik jouw vraag belachelijk zou vinden, zou ik er nooit danig veel tijd aan besteden!!!_) Dus: ik lach je helemaal niet uit! Ik voel je gedrevenheid, je engagement, en ik apprecieer dat!

Maar dit soort kwesties zijn moeilijk, heel moeilijk. Ik zie die "ervan" ook steeds meer verdwijnen (_ik ben zeker/overtuigd dat._..)  Ik heb ook tien jaar lang NT2 gegeven, tot niveau B2.1, zou ik zeggen, maar ik persoonlijk heb niet de behoefte gevoeld om die regel(s) in detail te geven. Ik bedoel: als ik hoorde wat er allemaal fout ging (bv. gewoon de katapultregel voor BZ: conj S O vV), of welke lexicale tekorten er waren, dan vond ik het niet verantwoord om meer dan de basisregel te geven. Ik vond het vooral belangrijk dat ze de essentie snapten! Ik probeerde de regels dus meestal te reduceren tot de essentie en die zo kort mogelijk te maken (bv. in I/O-vorm), maar die dan wel grondig in te oefenen via situationele oefeningen.

Inzake deze basisregel: kan je de theorie uit het boek eens inscannen en toevoegen?

Wat lijkt jou het meest dramatische? "Niets snappen"? Mijn ervaring was dat een aantal studenten bepaalde regels als katapult, inversie, enz., nog niet genoeg toepasten, zelfs op niveau B2.1. En dat vind ik vooral jammer.

De chunks aanleren lijkt mij niet danig moeilijk in dit geval omdat je verwijst naar zinnen die lexicaal modaliteit uitdrukken (graad van zekerheid). Dan kan je gewoon een stelling geven (ik zeg maar iets: "Je mag maar één keer per jaar vliegen"/ "iedereen maakt zijn huiswerk") en de studenten/leerlingen kunnen dan die stelling inbedden in de hoofdzinnetjes die ik in 2. hierboven gaf. Bv. _ik betwijfel of je maar één keer per jaar mag vliegen. / Ik reken erop/ vertrouw erop/... dat iedereen zijn ... _Als ik die zinnen lees, dan zijn ze trouwens relatief formeel, niet zo gangbaar in gesproken Nederlands. Dus: dan kun je meteen ook eenvoudiger versies geven... Oké? 

Jouw zin was helemaal niet fout, maar hij klinkt in mijn oren wat vreemd, in de zin dat ik die idee nog niet vaak heb horen uiten: "qu'elle/il ne devrait pas être (considéré/é?) correct/e". Met "beschouwd" erbij zou hij mij minder vreemd lijken...


----------



## Red Arrow

Sorry moest ik verwarring gezaaid hebben. Ik antwoordde alleen maar omdat er na een week nog niemand anders had geantwoord.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> (bv. gewoon de katapultregel voor BZ: conj S O vV)





ThomasK said:


> (bv. in I/O-vorm),


Wat betekent dit?


----------



## ThomasK

No prob! Inzake mijn afkortingen en zo:
- katapult is een populaire naam voor de verplaatsing naar achteraan van de pv in de bijzin (Ik ging naar huis - Ik zei dat ik XXX naar huis ging)
-I/O-vorm, binaire vorm, zoals bij de computer: een regel zo formuleren dat je hem reduceert tot een keuze tussen I en 0... 

Sorry!


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> No prob! Inzake mijn afkortingen en zo:
> - katapult is een populaire naam voor de verplaatsing naar achteraan van de pv in de bijzin (Ik ging naar huis - Ik zei dat ik XXX naar huis ging)
> -I/O-vorm, binaire vorm, zoals bij de computer: een regel zo formuleren dat je hem reduceert tot een keuze tussen I en 0...
> 
> Sorry!


Ik begrijp je uitleg nog steeds niet... Wat heeft IO met 10 te maken? En wat wil dat dan zeggen? Waar staat pv voor? Uit het voorbeeld lijkt dat de 'v' "verbum" zal betekenen, de 'p' blijft maar een raadsel. "pv" is toch een afkorting van 'proces-verbaal', of beter: ik durf te zeggen dat 'een pv' een zelfstandig naamwoord in zijn eigen recht is.
Wat betekent vV?
[Disclaimer: Dit is een gewone vraag om info. In jouw posts komt tal van afkortingen nogal vaak voor, vandaar. Het onderwerp van deze thread/draad is al moeilijk genoeg  ]


----------



## ThomasK

Vooraf: sorry voor de afkortingen. maar een aantal zijn behoorlijk gangbaar in een taalkundige context.
- *SVO* = subject-verb-object, maar ik maak er S v O V van voor het Nederlands omdat de *pv *(in de Ned. grammatica persoonsvorm, vervoegd werkwoord) op de tweede plaats staat in de hoofdzin en de ww.-rest op het einde (in de bijzin: dat S O vV). 
- *I/O*: ik probeer regels zo te formuleren dat je geen lijst van aparte regels moet onthouden, maar eerder een keuze:* of/of *(oei, ja, dat was gemakkelijker geweest), eventueel ook in een flowchart, met herhaalde of/of-keuzes...


----------



## marrish

A! Dus Engels met Latijn en Nederlands - maar wees gerust, veel van die 'formula's' heb ik allang door. Bedankt voor je reactie!

(Zou je misschien aan de hand van een eenvoudig voorbeeld willen aantonen om welke of/of-achtige keuze het precies gaat?)
----------
Over de vraag van Nosphee ga ik nog hard na- en na moeten denken.  Mijn eerste indruk was in ieder geval dat je het voor jezelf met de lange combinaties van voorzetsels, om, te, er, enz. moeilijk maakt, en dat de kortere versies van zinnen vaak de betere zijn. Ik merk trouwens dat, in de gesproken taal, er in zo'n gevallen met de woordvolgorde niet altijd even zo nauwkeurig mee wordt omgegaan, maar ja, dit kun je van complexe en lange zinnen wellicht in 't algemeen zeggen.


----------



## Nosphee

Goeiedag allemaal;
Bedankt voor je antwoorden en sorry dat ik zo lang stil was, maar ik was hard bezig met mijn online lessen.

Ja, misschien maak ik het voor mezelf moeilijk en het thema blijft moeilijk 
Maar hoe beter ik de regels begrijp, hoe beter ik ze kan uitleggen en hoe beter ik de studenten kan helpen. En tot nu toe heeft dat ervoor gezorgd dat mijn studenten regelmatig zeggen dat ze met mij de grammatica van het NL  beter begrijpen. Niet per se zonder fout toepassen maar toch beter begrijpen. Dat is al een eerste stap ! Nooit vergeten dat we cartesiaanse mensen zijn, een precieze uitleg hebben we, volgens mij, hard nodig want kennis door onderdompeling komt niet van pas, daarvoor hebben we geen tijd.

_De chunks aanleren lijkt mij niet danig moeilijk in dit geval omdat je verwijst naar zinnen die lexicaal modaliteit uitdrukken (graad van zekerheid). ..... Als ik die zinnen lees, dan zijn ze trouwens relatief formeel, niet zo gangbaar in gesproken Nederlands. Dus: dan kun je meteen ook eenvoudiger versies geven... Oké?_

Zoals met alle talen leren we er een formelere vorm van. Eenvoudiger versies ? Welke om de begrippen voldoende te kunnen begrijpen en in andere situaties te kunnen hanteren ? 

Jammer genoeg heeft het gesproken Nederlands (zoals andere talen) niets te maken met het NL dat op school wordt onderwezen, vind ik. Een vb. waarvan hou je ? Als je dat tegen een Vlaming zegt, zegt hij automatisch terug : waar hou ik van ? Hoe is het mogelijk dat we dan de studenten deze regel aanleren ?  Omdat het gemakkelijker is ? Dàt is voor mij niet verantwoord om het NL zo eenvoudig te maken dat het eigenlijk niet genoeg lijkt op het NL dat de studenten op straat, op de tv, in de kranten of later op het werk zullen lezen en horen.

Na enkele jaren kunnen de studenten meestal maar heel eenvoudige zinnen maken. Dat vind ik niet normaal. Ze evolueren nooit want behalve "want", "omdat"en "wanneer" (om zo maar een vb te geven) kunnen ze meestal niets ingewikkelds gebruiken. De plaats van het voornaamwoord hebben ze nooit geleerd. Het begrip van de assimilatie (de sandy-regels zoals mijn moeder zegt), van de klemtoon hebben ze er nooit iets van gehoord ! Is het normaal ?

Dus, ik maak het me inderdaad heel moeilijk, maar ik wil dat mijn studenten een mooi beeld krijgen van het NL, dat ze de subtiliteit en de schoonheid ervan ontdekken en appreciëren en dat ze ingewikkelder zinnen maken dan "ik ben Piet en ik woon in Mons".

Ik zal nu stoppen want als ik daarover begin te praten ben ik niet snel uitgepraat  

Alvast bedankt voor je adviezen en fijn weekeind verder

Nosphee


----------



## marrish

Nosphee said:


> de *sandy-regels* zoals mijn moeder zegt


Uw moeder weet zeer goed wat ze zegt, de fonetische regels van _sandhi_ komen uit het Sanskrit en worden onder dit Sanskrit woord gekend.


----------



## Nosphee

Bedankt voor de spelling, want ik heb dit woord niet vaak gelezen en ik wist niet meer hoe het te schrijven


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt in principe gelijk, hoor: regels zijn nodig om een taal te leren. En/of inzicht: regels zonder inzicht helpen niet - en sommigen kennen dan best de regels, maar kunnen ze niet toepassen. Het pleit voor jou dat je regels en/met inzicht zoekt. Maar de ene verdraagt meer regels dan anderen. Dat kan met Descartes te maken hebben, of met persoonlijkheid. Maar een bepaalde,liefst grote, mate van helderheid is zeker nodig. En dat is duidelijk een van jouw kwaliteiten. Prima zo!

Het taalbad _(wij zouden eerder 'immersie' zeggen omdat wij "onderdompeling" letterlijk opvatten)_ is een zaak van lange duur, maar jij kan ook op jouw manier iets dergelijks bieden. Vermoedelijk doe je dit al: alles in het Nederlands uitleggen. Studenten pikken dan tussendoor ook heel veel op. En zeker ook variërende herhaling. Daar stuur ik graag op aan: ik kies een structuur (gramm.) en laat die toepassen op alle mogelijke manieren (lex.).

Zoals
(a) vanmorgen: *S  hebben O  nodig om (O) te MODalV V* (ik *heb* boeken *nodig om* [mijn les] *te *(kunnen) studeren)
(b) *je zou O MODalV V!* _(Studenten vinden het altijd leuk als ze ons suggesties mogen geven bij problemen. Bv.: ik kan 's morgens niet vertrekken omdat ik pech heb met mijn auto. Wat nu? --- J_e zou de trein kunnen nemen. Je zou met een vriend kunnen meerijden._ Bovendien leren ze ook praktische woorden in zo'n context...)_
(b) *toen S P zijn, V S O* (toen ik jonger was, moest ik heel veel huiswerk maken/ was ik boos toen ik te veel huiswerk moest maken) --- I_k gebruikte dat vaak om *over BBB-emoties te spreken (blij, boos, bang).* Eerst even oefenen om de structuur helder te hebben, en dan met elkaar vergelijken: wanneer was jij boos/....? Het interessante, vond/vind ik, is dat ze het leuk vinden om daarover uit te wisselen en tegelijk een handige structuur inoefenen zonder dat ze te veel nadenken... _
Ik vind dat je dan een interessant samenspel krijgt van een kader/ regels en creativiteit [een favoriete combinatie van mij...)

_Waarvan/ waar ... van?_ De twee zijn gelijkwaardig, daar ben ik formeel in. Maar je hebt een punt dat je het te makkelijk moet maken en dat je hen realistisch Nederlands moet aanleren! Volkomen eens! Ik gebruikte graag en vaak de _Metro_: actua, stof voor gesprek, realistisch, maar geen al te moeilijk Nederlands (maar geregeld niet foutloos, enz.).

Dat niveau lijkt mij inderdaad te laag. Die complexe zinnen moeten ze kunnen (zie ook zin (b)). Sandhi en intonatie liggen moeilijker, vind ik, en dat zou al in de vroegste fase moeten kunnen. En dan probeer ik vooral de logica aan te tonen, minstens van de zinsintonatie: hoofdaccent in het midden, niet op het einde.

Tot slot... Ik vind jouw ambitie bijzonder nobel en gewoon schitterend. Als wij van mening verschillen, dan vooral in de mate waarin wij regels geven. Ik reduceer liever het aantal en de complexiteit van regels omdat sommigen die nooit genoeg kunnen verwerken en probeer hen eerder aan te zetten om structuren in te oefenen (waarin ze die regels bijna spontaan leren toepassen) in een natuurlijke dialoog.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> Uw moeder weet zeer goed wat ze zegt, de fonetische regels van _sandhi_ komen uit het Sanskrit en worden onder dit Sanskrietwoord bekend.


 Excuus, maar twee (kleine) correcties aangebracht. 

En speciaal voor jou, Marrish, MOD veranderd in MODalV. Ik was je tip dus niet vergeten!


----------

